# EK Interview - Dress



## rksam (Dec 27, 2013)

All, 

I am going to attend EK interview shortly (IT - Managerial) position and would like to know if they (EK) staff see men wearing an ear stud as unusual? Should I or should I not have them on. Your prompt and swift response is highly appreciated. I have ear studs on for the past 15 years, and without this I look very nude (at least when I look in the mirror) Lol. 

Cheers
Sam


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Take them out for the interview.


----------



## rksam (Dec 27, 2013)

*Thank you*



BedouGirl said:


> Take them out for the interview.


Thank you and appreciate your suggestion. I had this suspicion  thanks again


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you get the job, you can see what people wear and judge whether or not to wear them. Good luck!


----------



## rksam (Dec 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> If you get the job, you can see what people wear and judge whether or not to wear them. Good luck!


Sensible thing and I agree totally. How do you find Dubai in general? are you by any chance attached to EK?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't work for EK. Been here since 1998, so I've seen a fair amount of changes. I think, like many of us who have lived here for so long, I preferred it before, but I still like it enough to be here.


----------



## rksam (Dec 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I don't work for EK. Been here since 1998, so I've seen a fair amount of changes. I think, like many of us who have lived here for so long, I preferred it before, but I still like it enough to be here.


Sweet - thank you and hope the change you have seen is all for good (well mostly)  

I find it a tad hard to get some realistic figures on living costs around dubai - there is an awful lot of information in this thread and my sincere thanks to their contribution. however it may need some more specifics and unsure how / where to obtain? Let's start with hmmm. how many AED per year is enough to live comfortably (average life style) for a family of 3. (200 K AED? 250 K? 300 K? My daughter is under 2. I have a tar


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think it's very difficult to say exactly. What I consider to be a luxury, you may not. You need to be realistic about accommodation, it's not cheap. You'll need transport for both of you, unless you live somewhere on the metro line and, even then, you still have to get from a to b when you get on/off the train. Emirates is very specific about what they offer and I don't think there's much room for negotiation, the package is attached to the grade. Look at where you want to live and what size place you want on Dubizzle to give yourself a starting point. Think about furniture, will you get a shipment, can you pay for a shipment or will you buy - new or secondhand? It's not just about how much you are going to earn, it's about how much you need to set up. You'll have agent's commission of 5% of the annual rent, security deposit of the same amount for the landlord, security deposits for the utilities. You need to pay your rent up front, normally between one and four cheques. You have to open a bank account and get a cheque book to do that. Will you get accommodation from the company when you arrive and for how long? On this basis, start to do some research on here to get an idea of your immediate expenses before you even think about how much you need to live. I think most people say it takes around one year to just break even.


----------



## rksam (Dec 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I think it's very difficult to say exactly. What I consider to be a luxury, you may not. You need to be realistic about accommodation, it's not cheap. You'll need transport for both of you, unless you live somewhere on the metro line and, even then, you still have to get from a to b when you get on/off the train. Emirates is very specific about what they offer and I don't think there's much room for negotiation, the package is attached to the grade. Look at where you want to live and what size place you want on Dubizzle to give yourself a starting point. Think about furniture, will you get a shipment, can you pay for a shipment or will you buy - new or secondhand? It's not just about how much you are going to earn, it's about how much you need to set up. You'll have agent's commission of 5% of the annual rent, security deposit of the same amount for the landlord, security deposits for the utilities. You need to pay your rent up front, normally between one and four cheques. You have to open a bank account and get a cheque book to do that. Will you get accommodation from the company when you arrive and for how long? On this basis, start to do some research on here to get an idea of your immediate expenses before you even think about how much you need to live. I think most people say it takes around one year to just break even.


very thoughtful and highly appreciated, BedouGirl. My objectives of considering a move are primarily two folds: extra cash and travel around europe/UK (quicker and cheaper if I get an opportunity to work with EK). If these are not met, I am not going to throw away what I have earned and made it good thus far. I am doing what you just mentioned but I will definitely spent more time/effort if I find the offer comfortable. I have a decent chunk of mortgage here and after renting it out, I prefer to pay as much towards it so that I can claim complete ownership before I reach 42 (6 more years) and this is my target.


----------



## rksam (Dec 27, 2013)

rksam said:


> very thoughtful and highly appreciated, BedouGirl. My objectives of considering a move are primarily two folds: extra cash and travel around europe/UK (quicker and cheaper if I get an opportunity to work with EK). If these are not met, I am not going to throw away what I have earned and made it good thus far. I am doing what you just mentioned but I will definitely spent more time/effort if I find the offer comfortable. I have a decent chunk of mortgage here and after renting it out, I prefer to pay as much towards it so that I can claim complete ownership before I reach 42 (6 more years) and this is my target.


Just wondering if this is true: 

Read on other forum - one lady said they had to spend 270 K AED as a one-off cost to move from Australia to Dubai and an on-going cost of $ 430,000 AED per year. I am interested in the former figure - i.e does it really cost me 270,000 AED one-off cost to set things up? i.e. find a home, modest furnishing and get connected to internet, power etc. including agents commission etc. Do not include on-going costs please.... any figure is appreciated and if it helps, I like to consider 100,000 AED / year rental apartment. family of 3 (wife and a 2 year old daughter).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rksam said:


> Just wondering if this is true: Read on other forum - one lady said they had to spend 270 K AED as a one-off cost to move from Australia to Dubai and an on-going cost of $ 430,000 AED per year. I am interested in the former figure - i.e does it really cost me 270,000 AED one-off cost to set things up? i.e. find a home, modest furnishing and get connected to internet, power etc. including agents commission etc. Do not include on-going costs please.... any figure is appreciated and if it helps, I like to consider 100,000 AED / year rental apartment. family of 3 (wife and a 2 year old daughter).


I'd start a new thread with this as it's lost in here


----------



## rksam (Dec 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I'd start a new thread with this as it's lost in here


BedouGirl. Good point indeed. Any thoughts from you on this? I am just after a ballpark figure as I know it's hard to give a hard dollar figure . Indicative range is a good start so that I know what I am up against


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

rksam said:


> BedouGirl. Good point indeed. Any thoughts from you on this? I am just after a ballpark figure as I know it's hard to give a hard dollar figure . Indicative range is a good start so that I know what I am up against


Please provide your package details and then we can help you better - 100K for housing is quite on the low side to even get a 2 bed apartment..


----------



## dimflo (Sep 7, 2013)

rksam said:


> All,
> 
> I am going to attend EK interview shortly (IT - Managerial) position and would like to know if they (EK) staff see men wearing an ear stud as unusual? Should I or should I not have them on. Your prompt and swift response is highly appreciated. I have ear studs on for the past 15 years, and without this I look very nude (at least when I look in the mirror) Lol.
> 
> ...


Take them off for sure - I am relatively new to EK, nonetheless I haven't seen any guys wearing ear studs so far. 

Good luck!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's really hard to say. Rent is cheques up front. Like I said 2 x 5% of the annual rent for the agent and security deposit. Utility deposit - AED 1000 for an apartment and AED 2000 for DEWA plus connection fees. You may also need a deposit for cooling, which would be in the region of AED 2 to 3000. Then you either have shipping or buying furniture plus any other ad hoc expenses. You'll have visa fees and deposits for the family if EK don't pay them. You can google those to find out how much they are. Either driving licenses or driving lessons depending on where you come from. Car - rent or buy, depending what you want and how much you want to pay. Also, will your child go to nursery? That's another expense. Will you have a maid or maid service? There's probably lots of things I have forgotten, which is why I think it's a good idea to set up a separate thread on this.


----------



## rksam (Dec 27, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Please provide your package details and then we can help you better - 100K for housing is quite on the low side to even get a 2 bed apartment..


Thank you - here it is but I have not done any negotiation as I see it a pointless exercise till the final stages of the process: 

Basic - 22,000 AED / month
House Allowance - 12600 AED / month
Transport and Telephone - 1500 / month 
Total 36,000 AED per month 

does this help?


----------



## rksam (Dec 27, 2013)

dimflo said:


> Take them off for sure - I am relatively new to EK, nonetheless I haven't seen any guys wearing ear studs so far.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for confirming - what position in EK do you work and when did you join? what was your experience with 2 days assessment? Rough cost on relocation? did you receive any help from EK with regards to relocation? Can I PM you please?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

rksam said:


> Thank you - here it is but I have not done any negotiation as I see it a pointless exercise till the final stages of the process:
> 
> Basic - 22,000 AED / month
> House Allowance - 12600 AED / month
> ...


That should be good enough to get you a nice 2 bed apartment in a nice area - you just need to be careful with the start-up costs as mentioned previously and make sure they pay you the housing either in 1 or 2 payments!


----------



## rksam (Dec 27, 2013)

telecompro said:


> That should be good enough to get you a nice 2 bed apartment in a nice area - you just need to be careful with the start-up costs as mentioned previously and make sure they pay you the housing either in 1 or 2 payments!


Thank you - when you said I make sure they pay the housing in 1 or 2 payments - are you referring to relocation costs paid equal to 1 or 2 months base salary by the employer?


----------



## dimflo (Sep 7, 2013)

telecompro said:


> That should be good enough to get you a nice 2 bed apartment in a nice area - you just need to be careful with the start-up costs as mentioned previously and make sure they pay you the housing either in 1 or 2 payments!


PM me mate, happy to help.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

dimflo said:


> Take them off for sure - I am relatively new to EK, nonetheless I haven't seen any guys wearing ear studs so far.
> 
> Good luck!


I am female going to work for ADEC and have a nostril piercing - sent a photo where I had forgotten to take the nose ring out and was told by the Canadian recruiter that I should remove it as 'the Emiratis are very conservative' so sent a photo without nose ring and didn't wear it to the interview and got the job. Once you're in the door you might see how the situation is.


----------



## dimflo (Sep 7, 2013)

telecompro said:


> That should be good enough to get you a nice 2 bed apartment in a nice area - you just need to be careful with the start-up costs as mentioned previously and make sure they pay you the housing either in 1 or 2 payments!





ExpatLibrarian said:


> I am female going to work for ADEC and have a nostril piercing - sent a photo where I had forgotten to take the nose ring out and was told by the Canadian recruiter that I should remove it as 'the Emiratis are very conservative' so sent a photo without nose ring and didn't wear it to the interview and got the job. Once you're in the door you might see how the situation is.


Congrats btw!


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

dimflo said:


> Congrats btw!


Thank you 

I'm supposed to start on the 12th according to my contract but I'm still waiting for my attestated diploma and my FBI background check to come back from DC - already got one bag packed though.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm supposed to start on the 12th according to my contract but I'm still waiting for my attestated diploma and my FBI background check to come back from DC - already got one bag packed though.


Congrats!


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Definitely take them out!


----------



## SAHM (Nov 30, 2010)

Been with EK since 2001. Do not wear earrings if you are a male. Not even if you get employed. The company is old school and traditional. You will be called to the office for a talk if you dress inappropriately. I prefer it like that to be honest. Some people's idea of being 'cool' is very questionable. Lol!


----------

